# ''Across'', ''through'', ''over'', ''beyond'' en beneath in het Nederlands



## Alisson Pereira

Dag,

Ik  begon die woorden te leren, maar ik ben niet zeker over hun gebruik, dus kunnen jullie me helpen met de volgende zinnen?

>>Across

1) We parked our cars *across* the field.
# We parkeerden onze auto's *over* het veld

2) Can you see the tower *across* the river? It's really tall.
# Kun je de toren* aan de overkant van* de rivier zien? Het is echt lang.

>>Through

1) The motorbikes went *through* the highway.
# De motorfietsen gingen *door* de snelweg

2) The storm is moving *through* the city. I want to arrive home soon.
# De storm beweegt *door* de stad. Ik wil snel thuiskomen.

>> Over

1) Can you see the clouds *over* the mountains?
# Kun je de wolken *boven* de bergen zien?

2) My team is *over* my expectations. I'm really blij.
# Mijn team is *boven* mijn verwachting. Ik ben echt blij.

>> Beyond

1) The hospital is *beyond* this blok, we're almost there.
# Het ziekehuis  ligt *verder dan* dit blok, we zijn er bijna

2) I'm not ready. I gotta go *beyond* it.
# Ik ben niet klaar. Ik moet er *verder dan *gaan.

>> Beneath

1) The key is *beneath* the book
# De sleutel ligt *beneden/onder* het boek

2) There's a shade *beneath* the tree.
# Er is een schaduw* beneden/onder* de boom.

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## ThomasK

Bepaalde vertalingen vond ik niet zo idiomatisch, maar ik focus op de voorzetsels:


Alisson Pereira said:


> >> Over
> 
> 1) Can you see the clouds *over* the mountains?
> # Kun je de wolken *boven* de bergen zien?
> 
> 2) My team is *over* my expectations. I'm really blij.
> # Mijn team is *boven* mijn verwachting. Ik ben echt blij. Of: _overtreft mijn verwachtinge_n.
> 
> >> Beyond
> 
> 1) The hospital is *beyond* this blok, we're almost there.
> # Het ziekehuis  ligt *verder dan* dit blok, we zijn er bijna. Eerder: _achter/ aan de overkant van/ voorbij het blok.._.
> 
> 2) I'm not ready. I gotta go *beyond* it.
> # Ik ben niet klaar. Ik moet er *verder dan *gaan. I_k moet na de deadline nog doorgaan._ Maar de context is niet 100 % duidelijk..
> 
> >> Beneath
> 
> 1) The key is *beneath* the book
> # De sleutel ligt *beneden/onder* het boek
> 
> 2) There's a shade *beneath* the tree.
> # Er is een schaduw* beneden/onder* de boom.
> 
> "Beneden" kan je zelden gebruiken als prep. "Beneden" hoort thuis in de categorie van adv. zoals "binnen" en "buiten" (in de lett. betekenis: niet in huis, wel in huis)...
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Dank je!


----------



## ThomasK

BTW, Aliosson: hoe ben je ertoe gekomen om net deze zes adv/prep. samen te brengen? Die behoren tot een speciale categorie, vind ik, al kan ik die niet omschrijven...


----------



## Alisson Pereira

ThomasK said:


> hoe ben je ertoe gekomen om net deze zes adv/prep. samen te brengen


Dus, ik vertaal mijn Engels boek aan Nederlands en op dat boek staan er die woorden. Wat bedoel je met ''speciale categorie''?


----------



## ThomasK

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dus, ik vertaal mijn Engels boek in het Nederlands en op dat boek staan er die woorden. Wat bedoel je met ''speciale categorie''?


 Speciale categorie: vaak adverbia gebaseerd op een prepositie, maar zelf prep. geworden in bepaalde gevallen....


----------



## eno2

Alisson Pereira said:


> Dus, ik vertaal mijn Engels boek aan Nederlands en op dat boek staan er die woorden. ?



<Zo:  ik vertaal mijn Engels boek in het Nederlands en  in dat boek staan die woorden. >


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank u.


----------

